# Small yellowfin



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

*Trolling Sunday...*

Trolled Sunday from spur to the elbow, no rips, no flying fish, no birds..however, the water was blue and we did manage a couple of BF, one weehoo, one small mahi....stopped and deep dropped for a decent golden tile fish. Productive lures were, cedar plug behind bird rig, Xrap 30, blue/white islander ballyhoo:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir....good day fer ya!!! Congrats to ya!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure they aren't blackfin tuna? Nice catches!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Look like BF, ..lost color in icebox....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report! It was beautiful out there Sunday and lots of small tunas. Saw a ****** free jumping as well.

Not to start an argument as much as share info, but those are 100% blackfin tuna. Coloration of the flanks are not enough to ID. 

When flat against their flanks, the pectoral fins of a YFT will reach just beyond the origin of the second dorsal. The finlets will be bright yellow with black margins, not the steely-grey coloration to black like those in the pics. The anal and dorsal fins in young yellowfin will indeed be short but even after death will still sport brighter coloration. Obviously certain things are hard to tell in the pics but the pectoral fin length and the finlet coloration points to blackfin.


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Stand corrected...thanks for the good information:thumbsup:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I was pretty sure those were blackfin too.

to add to that don't forget YFT have to be 27" CFL (curved fork length) and an HMS Permit is required to land any Tuna except Bonita and Blackfin

OH! and still a MUCH better day than I had


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

Wtf is an hms permit ... Googling now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

H.er M.ajestys S.ervice..... It means you have to be from England..:thumbup:


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

Seriously tho?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

They'll all eat & Thanks for sharing report & pics.

For Louis: Highly Migratory Species permit if you hadn't found it.
https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Good job and nice pics. Tks for the post!


----------



## Sfninerfan69 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey aquaholic, was that you that the coast guard was hailing a few Friday's ago over the vhf. Vessel taking on water?


----------



## ANGELEYES (Oct 9, 2014)

nice fish!!!


----------



## louis.mannino.7 (May 3, 2016)

So how come I can't figure out how to get a new permit? I don't see an option for recreational 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice fish capt.

In regards to HMS permit here you go, I bought one 2 weeks ago $20.00, I called and it's the Atlantic permit recreational which includes the gulf.
http://hmspermits.noaa.gov/basicApplicationData


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hms is just another american tax. That's all it is.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't disagree with you at all as for it being a tax BUT....if you get caught with a Bigeye, yellowfin, or by some miracle a BLUEfin...you'd better have one 

for $20 if you even think you're gonna catch some of the above, it's worth getting.. just to avoid the pain.

these same permits were FREE 15 years ago (+/-) AND good for 10 YEARS!!!

about 6months after I got mine they said....."hey wait! these shouldnt be free and they DANGED sure shouldn't last 10 years!"

I kept my 10 year one until it expired and always wondered if they'd ticket me had they caught me using it.



Chapman5011 said:


> Hms is just another american tax. That's all it is.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

You also need the permit for some sharks, like Mako.


----------

